# Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?



## X-CosmicBlue (10. September 2008)

*Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*

Raubkopien gibt es mindestes so lange wie die gute alte Kassette (CC oder MC): Möglichkeiten, den Vorgänger, Schallplatten zu kopieren, waren rar gesäht, zu teuer und zu aufwendig. 
Doch die neue MC von Phil Collins seinerzeits, _Another Day in Paradise_, war schnell von einem Freund zu bekommen.

Richtig populär und damit zum Problem wurde das Thema Raubkopie aber erst mit der CD bzw den ersten erschwinglichen CD-Brennern.
Ich erinnere mich noch gut, es war irgendwann während meiner Zeit in der Oberstufe, das ein Freund mit einem gut 1 Meter hohen Stapel mit gebraten CDs in die Pausenhalle kam und für 5 DM pro CD verkaufte, wobei er natürlich nur auf Vorbestellung gebrannt hat.

Heute ist das Thema das wohl meistdiskutierte in der modernen Mediengesellschaft. Außer Frage steht wohl, das Rechteinhaber oder aber die kreativen Köpfe dahinter, sprich Künstler und Programmierer, angemessen entlohnt werden sollen. Das "angemessen" ist ein Streitpunkt.
Radiohead stellten 2007 ihr neues Album _In Rainbows_ kostenlos im Internet bereit - die Fans sollten bestimmen, wieviel sie geben wollten. Im Durchschnitt waren das 2 Pfund (etwa 2,50 €). Verglichen mit den Preisen von einzelnen Songs bei iTunes oder einem ganzen Album bei Amazon lächerlich wenig.

Und da es den großen Medienkonzernen offensichtlich schwer fällt, neue Vertriebswege zu erkunden oder die Gewinnmargen zu schmälern, lassen sie durch ihre Lobbisten neue Gesetze entwerfen, die Raubkopien unter drakonische Strafen stellen.
Früher, in der Grundschule, habe ich mal gedacht, Gesetze werden von der Masse der Gesellschaft bestimmt. Dann wären Raubkopien längst legal. Und es gäbe keine aktuellen Musikcharts mehr. Das geht natürlich auch nicht.
Aber was da zum Teil als Gesetzestexte für verbesserten Rechtsschutz vorgelegt wird, ist zum Teil haarsträubend.

Und weil sich solch strenge Regeln kaum in der Masse durchsetzen lassen und Raubkopien im Zeitalter des Internets eh ein internationales Problem sind, ersinnen die Rechteinhaber andere Methoden, ihr Recht durchzusetzen.
DRM (Digital Rights Managment) wäre da nur ein Stichwort.
Geistiges Eigentum soll durch Kopierschutzmechanismen vor unrechtmäßiger Vervielfältigung bewahrt werden. Das gilt für Musik wie auch für Computerprogramme.
Und fast genauso schnell, wie ein neuer Kopierschutz auf Markt erscheint, wird er auch schon wieder geknackt.
_Mass Effect _und _Spore_ waren bereits am Tag ihrer offiziellen Veröffentlichung in einschlägigen Tauschbörsen zu haben.
Den Wettlauf gegen die Hacker scheinen die Rechteinhaber schon lange verloren zu haben. Warum sonst würden sich Fälle häufen, in denen gerichtlich gegen Tauschbörsennutzer vorgegangen wird?
Statt den Schutz zu verbessern, läst man die Kopie zu, um hinterher verklagen zu können. Ist schließlich viel bequemer, als sich mit der Frage beschäftigen zu müssen: Warum wird eigentlich raubkopiert?

Ich für meinen Teil habe eine Antwort darauf gefunden.
Heute eine andere als früher.

Ja, auch ich bin im Besitz einiger Raubkopien. Aber seien wir doch mal ehrlich: Wer hat zu Hause nicht eine einizige, wirklich keine gebrannte CD liegen? Wer ganz ohne gebrannte CD ist, werfe den ersten Stein.

Meine erste Kopie war _SimCity2000_ und die bekam ich von einem Polizisten. _Windows XP_ erhielt ich von einem Richter. Ja, wenn sogar die Gesetzeshüter gegen Gesetze verstoßen, warum dann nicht auch ich?
Das habe ich mir früher gesagt.

Heute ist meine Antwort auf die Frage, warum ich Raubkopien besitze, der unsinnige Kopierschutz, der einen quasi dazu zwingt, sich eine Raubkopie zu besorgen.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen.
Ich unterstütze nicht, das geistiges Eigentum umsonst millionenfach verteilt wird. _SimCity2000_ hab ich mir im Nachhinein ebenso gekauft wie _Windows XP_.
Es ist falsch, den oder die kreativen Köpfe hinter einem Produkt, welches mir zusagt, um einen Verdienst zu bringen. Denen fehlt es dann an Einnahmen, um später weitere qualitativ hochwertige Produkte auf den Markt zu bringen.
Ich schneide mit also als Raubkopierer und Musikliebhaber ins eigene Fleisch.

Aber ich unterstütze das Umgehen von Kopierschutzmechanismen, wenn diese so unsinnig sind wie bei den oben genannten Titeln _Spore_, _Mass Effect_, _Bioshock_ oder dem zukünftigen _Alarmstufe Rot 3_: Trotz Kauf eines Datenträgers leih ich das Programm quasi nur, denn öfter als 3 mal (bei _Alarmstufe Rot 3_ immerhin 5 mal und auch bei _Bioshock _wurde nachgebessert) darf ich das Programm nicht installieren.
Wenn ich bedenkte, wie oft ich Windows XP neuinstalliere, weil es sich mal wieder vollgemüllt hat, weil ein neuer Treiber das ganze System zerschossen hat oder weil ich mir ein neues System gekauft habe, dann sind drei bzw fünf Installationen schneller aufgebraucht, als ich "Ups" sagen kann.

Microsoft war eines der ersten Unternehmen, bei denen man eine Software freischalten lassen mußte: Windows XP lief nur für 30 Tage, wenn man es nicht übers Internet oder per Telefon registierte.
Doch auch übers Internet konnte dort ein Code nur einige wenige Male genutzt werden. Schon seit Jahren bin ich Stammkunde beim Telefonservices, werde quasi schon mit Vornamen angesprochen, wenn ich meine Windows XP Version erneut freischalten lassen möchte. Bis heute, Gott sei Dank, bekomme ich immer einen Code. Aber was passiert, wenn Microsoft den Verkauf von Vista eines Tages erzwingen will?

Wenn ich ehrlich sein soll, hab ich zu Electronic Arts nicht so ein Vertrauen.
Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, das ich beim Versuch, eine vierte Installation von _Mass Effect_ frei zu schalten, die lapidare Auskunft bekomme: "Kaufen sie sich eine neue Nutzungelizenz."
Denn genau das ist es, was ich mit dem Kauf eines Datenträgers im Geschäft erwerbe: Eine Nutzungslizenz. Ist mir die wirklich 40 bis 50€ wert, wenn der Rechteinhaber jederzeit die Nutzungsbedingungen ändern kann?

_Mass Effect_ ist mir, zugegeben, seine 49€ wert, weil einfach eine packende Geschichte erzählt wird, die mich zum mehr Durchspielen motivieren konnte.
Aber dennoch hab ich mich strafbar gemacht: Nach dem neuen Gesetz zum Kopierschutz dürfte ich den Kopierschutz von _Mass Effect_ nicht umgehen.
Genau das habe ich aber gemacht: Meine gekaufte Version liegt immernoch original eingeschweißt im CD-Regal. Ich spiele eine heruntergeladene Version, da muß ich mir um die 3 erlaubten Installationen keine Gedanken machen. Dafür verzichte ich auf den kostenlosen Download von _Bring down the sky_.

Bei _Alarmstufe Rot 3_ werde ich ebenso verfahren: Die Datenträger werden im Elektronicfachmarkt um die Ecke erworben, gespielt wird eine gecrackte Version aus dem Internet und dafür verzichte ich auf Multiplayergefechte. Für mich auch das kleiner Übel, denn wieder interessiert mich die Geschichte des Singleplayermodus. Für den Multiplayerpart bin ich zu langsam, im Micromanagment zu schlecht, das hab ich während der Beta schon gemerkt.

Richtig gemacht, haben es meiner Meinung nach da Valve oder Blizzard:
Es gibt zwar Raubkopien von _World of Warcraft _oder _Counter Strike: Source_, aber Blizzard macht das große Geld bei WoW eh nicht mit dem Verkaufen, sondern mit den monatlichen Gebühren, und wer sich im Besitz einer sogenannten steamless Version von CS:S befindet, kann am eigentlich interessanten E-Sport nicht teilnehmen.
Zudem ist die Anzahl der sich im Umlauf befindenen Kopien von WoW oder CS:S verglichen mit anderen Spielen verschwindend gering.

Man kommt also zu dem Schluß: Wer Online oder bei offiziellen Tunieren spielen will, braucht ein Original.
Dort kann man sich Kopierschutzmaßnahmen also fast sparen: Ein Registrationscode reicht prinzipiell.

Kritisch wird es bei Spielen, die nur einen Einzelspielermodus ansprechen oder die man mit Freunden im LAN, aber nie online spielen will.
Ich denke da zum Beispiel an _Sacred 2_. Wird es ein ähnliches Schicksal wie _Titan Quest_ erleiden?

Wohin geht also die Entwicklung?
Mehr Online-Spiele, weil sie besser vor Raubkopien zu schützen sind? War der Aufschrei war groß, als bekannt wurde, das _Hellgate: London_ nur einen Singleplayer- und einen Online-, aber keinen LAN-Modus haben würde?
Mehr Plattformen wie Steam? Was machen aber jene ohne Internet?
Mehr Abonements? Nicht jeder ist bereit, ein Spiel zu leasen.
Doch nochmalige Verbesserungen am Kopierschutz? Der dann doch wieder innerhalb von Tagen geknackt ist?

Was denkt Ihr?
Nervt Euch der Registierungs- und Online-Freischalt-Wahn?
Oder seht Ihr das als notwendiges Übel?

Egal welcher Meinung Ihr seid, denkt bitte immer daran:
Mit dem Kauf eines Originals gebt Ihr nicht nur Eure Wertschätzung für ein von Euch genutztes Produkt zu kund, sondern unterstützt darüberhinaus die Macher dahinter, in Zukunft weiterhin qualitativ hochwertige Produkte auf den Markt zu bringen.

Abendliche Grüße
Christian


----------



## exa (10. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*

langer text...

meine einstellung: ich tendiere immer mehr zum original... und warte deshalb einfach bis es meinen preisvorstellungen entspricht...
oder ich suche mir grauzonen, die nicht verboten sind, aber wahrscheinlich auch nicht ganz legal...
bei filmen warte ich bis das zeug in der videothek steht, denn downloads sind mir zu umständlich (bin spontaner filmeschauer, kann keine 2h warten auf nen film) und noch dazzu qualöitativ zu schlecht...

Musik kaufe ich sowieso legal in der flatrate, oder hör internet radio, oder stelle mir playlisten auf youtube zusammen...

programme... ja das is so ne sache.. meine betriebssysteme habe ich im original, meine arbeitssoftware ist meist freeware, und da ich ansonsten ein program nur sporadisch nutze, schau ich nach testversionen, oder (schande auf mich) ich zieh es im internet, was aber wirklich wirklich selten vorkommt (ich meine welche kommerzielle software hat nicht eine freeware alternative???

Spiele... wie gesagt, entweder ich bin so heiß drauf, das mir es wirklich wert is es am erscheinungstag in händen zu halten, oder ich warte bis es erschwinglich ist, wie zuletzt bei Splinter Cell: Double Agent...
Heruntergeladen hab ich erst selten ein spiel, dauert mir viel zu lange (siehe spontan^^)...
Wenn ich allerdings ein Spiel dann besitze, lasse ich mir ehrlich gesagt von niemandem vorschreiben wqie ich damit umzugehen habe... was der Grund ist, warum ich zu ziemlich jedem Spiel einen CD-Crack habe...

Festplattenplatz ist billig, weswegen ich die meisten auch nicht deinstalliere, außer wenn ich mir sicher bin sie in absehbarer Zeit nicht mehr zu zocken...


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Was denkt Ihr?
> Nervt Euch der Registierungs- und Online-Freischalt-Wahn?
> Oder seht Ihr das als notwendiges Übel?


Nun, ich denke das schlechte Kopierschutzmaßnahmen sprich die von denen der User was mitbekommt, ihn eher dazu veranlassen eine illegale Version zu besorgen.

Denn warum soll man für etwas teuer Geld kaufen, wenn man nach strich und faden verarscht wird?!

Mass Effect/Spore sind hier besonders gute Beispiele!

Ersteinmal zahle ich 'nen haufen Geld für ein Programm und muss mir dann noch vorschreiben lassen, wie oft ichs installieren darf?!
Gehts noch??

Mitm klagen wirds auch nicht so einfach, da der Streitwert leider recht gering ist und einem ja eigentlich auch kein Schaden entstanden ist...



Sins of a Solar Empire grab ich jetzt einfach mal wieder aus, zusammen mit Oblivion.
Warum?

Weil beide Spiele keine nennenswerten Kopierschutzmaßnahmen haben!

Und beide SPiele haben sich hervorragend verkauft!!

Jetzt ist die Frage, ob sie sich wegen des nicht vorhandenen Kopierschutzes so gut verkauft haben oder ob sie mit einem noch mehr verkauft werden könnten??

Ich persönlich denke, das diese beiden Spiele wegen des nicht vorhandenen Kopierschutzes gekauft worden sind und weil sie auch nicht soo schlecht sind.

Das ist auch ein weiteres Problem, siehe zum Beispiel STALKER, was ja nicht sehr fehlerfrei sein soll, der 'nachfolger' soll ja noch schlimmer sein...

Das ist auch ein großes Problem, die die NUtzer dazu veranlasst, nächstesmal das Programm nicht zu kaufen....


----------



## Adrenalize (11. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Raubkopien gibt es mindestes so lange wie die gute alte Kassette (CC oder MC): Möglichkeiten, den Vorgänger, Schallplatten zu kopieren, waren rar gesäht, zu teuer und zu aufwendig.
> Doch die neue MC von Phil Collins seinerzeits, _Another Day in Paradise_, war schnell von einem Freund zu bekommen.


Ja, Raubkopien sind älter als das Internet. Früher war es z.b. normal, einen gebrauchten mit C64 mit diversen Diskettenboxen zu erwerben, 200-300 Disketten waren keine Seltenheit, darunter meist keine 10 Originalversionen. Bei Kassetten dasselbe. Warum hat sich also früher keiner aufgeregt? Die Antwort ist vermutlich simpel: Weil es jenseits jeder Kontrolle lag, wie hätte man denn überwachen sollen, wann wer wem eine Kassette oder Diskette übergibt? Kopierschutze bei Programmen und spielen hielten langsam Einzug, waren aber recht simpel, ziel dabei war es wohl mehr, den unbedarften DAU abzuschrecken, man wusste, dass man gegen die echten Nerds keine Chance hatte.



> Richtig populär und damit zum Problem wurde das Thema Raubkopie aber erst mit der CD bzw den ersten erschwinglichen CD-Brennern.
> Ich erinnere mich noch gut, es war irgendwann während meiner Zeit in der Oberstufe, das ein Freund mit einem gut 1 Meter hohen Stapel mit gebraten CDs in die Pausenhalle kam und für 5 DM pro CD verkaufte, wobei er natürlich nur auf Vorbestellung gebrannt hat.


Jein. Was ist denn an gebrannten CDs soviel andera als an kopierten Disketten oder überspielten MCs? Eigentlich nichts. zugegeben, die Kopien waren besser und gingen vielleicht auch schneller, aber es war immer noch ein schwer überwachbares, aber lokales Problem. Jemand kaufte die CD, gab sie 5 Leuten weiter, die wiederum ein paar. Eine mäßige Steigerung vielleicht zur MC, aber noch nicht der GAU.

Der GAU kam mit dem Internet für jedermann und der totalen Digitalisierung von Inhalten. Plötzlich konnte sich jemand in Timbuktu eine CD kaufen und die Lieder dann online stellen, wo die Daten global verbreitet wurden, innerhalb von Stunden. Und den Rechteinhabern ging der Arsch auf Grundeis, verständlicherweise.
Was die Industrie gerne möchte, wäre eine Abschaffung des freien Internets, und an seiner Stelle ein proprietäres, überwachbares System. Man konnte und kann nicht verhindern, dass die Leute DRM-freie Codecs erzeugen und nutzen, der einzig sinnvolle Ansatzpunkt scheint die Kontrolle der Verbreitung zu sein. Das, was früher unmöglich war, rückt durch das Netz in greifbare Nähe - könnte man meinen. Dummerweise kontrolliert eben niemand das Netz, es gehört keinem, und es ist nicht ausgelegt auf Kontrolle und Überwachung.

Ich persönlich sehe im WWW so eine Art "Rad des 21. Jahrhunderts", es gibt kaum Bereiche unseres Lebens, in denen das Netz keine Rolle spielt. Was einmal als popeliges Militärprojekt begann, hat die Welt im Sturm erobert und sie total verändert. Australien ist plötzlich nicht mehr down under, sondern nur einen Mausklick entfernt. Ein kleiner Laden in Russland oder Indien kann eine Webseite einrichten und an die ganze Welt verkaufen (was bei MP3s ja schon geschehen ist). Unsere Gesetze sind auf sowas nicht wirklich vorbereitet, die Lobbies blökten, und der Ärger fing an.

Die Rechteinhaber hatten ein Problem, es gibt scheinbar keine Lösung gegen das wilde weltweite Kopieren von jeglichen Inhalten. Der einzige Kompromiss klingt abgefahren: Man verkauft keine Produkte mehr, sondern Nutzungsrechte, Lizenzen. Früher erwarb man ein Programm (bzw. eine Kopie) oder ein Musikalbum (bzw. eine Kopie). Mann muss sich das mal vor Augen halten: so ein Film wird nur einmal gedreht, ein Programm nur einmal gecoded, eine CD nur einmal eingespielt, und dann kopiert man sie und verkauft sie weltweit. Nach einer Woche hat man seine Kosten drin, nach 2 Wochen guten Gewinn, nach dreien ist man reich. Traumjob!
Aber nun hat die Welt rausgefunden, dass das kopieren einfach geht, und sie das auch selber machen kann. Die Lösung also? Man bestimmt, wann der Kunde das Produkt nutzt, wo er es nutzt, wie er es nutzt. Wie oft er es nutzt usw.
Aber funktioniert das? Nein. Warum nicht? Bei Saunas, Schwimmbädern, Fitnessstudios, Kino usw. gehts doch auch? Aber...wir sind es gewöhnt, für Nutzung dann zu bezahlen, wenn ein Kauf nicht sinnvoll oder unmöglich ist. Wir sind es nicht gewohnt, für einfach Dinge wie Lieder, Filme, Programme, Spiele, die uns teilweise sogar für Lau vorgesetzt werden (Radio, TV usw.) Mietgebühr zu zahlen, wenn wir diese früher kaufen konnten und sie dann uns gehörten, bzw. wir sie sogar privat verteilen konnten, ohne das jemand etwas sagte.
Ob ich mir ein Lied aufnehme oder runterlade, ob ich ein Spiel meinem Freund im Nachbarhaus oder meinem Kumpel in Tokyo schicke, für uns ist es kein großer Unterschied. Für die Rechteinhaber ist das eine vertretbar, das andere eine Todsünde.
Nun gibt es also DRM, Kopierschutz und Co. Technische Standards wie CD werden verletzt, Abspielprobleme billigend in Kauf genommen. Der Kunde ist zum Feind geworden, die Ware, für die er bezahlen soll, ist das, was er nicht kriegen darf. Läuft hier etwas schief?

Es ist nur meine Meinung, aber hier prallen Welten aufeinander und völlig unterschiedliche Denkweisen. Eine Annäherung in der Mitte scheint schwer, aber wäre machbar. Man gibt dem Kunden wieder ein Produkt, über das er verfügen kann wie er will, und der Kunde sieht ein, dass er nicht alles kostenlos bekommen kann. Man müsste den Preis der Waren neu ansetzen. Billig genug, dass kaufen bequemer ist als mühsames Runterladen aus dunklen Ecken, billig genug, dass der Kunde nicht teilen mag, weil es sich doch jeder leisten kann. Aber teuer genug, dass auch die Hersteller und Rechteinhaber zufrieden sind.



> Früher, in der Grundschule, habe ich mal gedacht, Gesetze werden von der Masse der Gesellschaft bestimmt. Dann wären Raubkopien längst legal. Und es gäbe keine aktuellen Musikcharts mehr. Das geht natürlich auch nicht.
> Aber was da zum Teil als Gesetzestexte für verbesserten Rechtsschutz vorgelegt wird, ist zum Teil haarsträubend.


Nunja, es gibt die normative Kraft des Faktischen, oder kurz: Wenns einer macht, ists böse, wenns alle machen, ist das Gefängnis zu klein, also lass sie. Wenn einer bei Rot über die Ampel fährt, kann die Polizei ihn rauswinken. Wenn es jeder macht, steht sie hilflos am Straßenrand (und es gibt witzigerweise Videos im Web, wo man sehen kann, wie derartiges Verkehrschaos tatsächlich betrieben wird). So etwas ähnliches passierte jüngst bei den Raubkopier-Anklagen. Um die Daten des Täters für eine Zivilklage zu bekommen, musste ein Strafantrag gestellt werden. Kopieren ist im kleinen Umfang aber kein Verbrechen, also werden die Verfahren eingestellt. Macht ja nichts, man will ja nur die Zivilklage und das Geld der Kunden...äh Täter. Folge: Die Staatsanwaltschaften erstickten in Strafanzeigen und fingen an, diese pauschal abzuwehren. Und die Rechteinhaber verklagten Staatsanwälte. Nun mit dem neuen Gesetz soll es ja besser werden, aber die Deckelung des Geldbetrags ist natürlich wieder viel zu niedrig.
Recht haben, und recht bekommen, das alte Problem.

Globalisierung ist auch so eine Sache. Wenn die Firmen ihre Produkte im Ausland billig herstellen und bei uns teuer verkaufen, ist das super, klasse, einwandfrei! Aber Gott bewahre, man kauft als Kunde etwas im Ausland. MP3s aus Russland, Hardware aus China, Wow-Timecodes aus USA? Nein, sie haben da zu kaufen, wo sie wohnen! Vom Dollarkurs profitieren? Nationale Preisunterschiede nutzen? Ja Spinnen Sie denn? Wo kommen wir denn da hin, wenn jeder dort kaufen würde, wo es am billigsten ist?
Globaliserung? Nie gehört, wer soll das sein?

Früher hieß es mal, der Kunde ist immer König. Heute ist der Kunde vieles: ein potentieller Räuber, Depp, Goldesel, Nummer in einer Statistik. Aber König? Nein, Monarchen gibt es ja schon lange nicht mehr. Wir haben jetzt Demokratie. Die Mehrheit entscheidet. Nur wissen die gar nicht, was gut für sie ist, darum machen das die reichen Bosse für uns.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (11. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Nun gibt es also DRM, Kopierschutz und Co. Technische Standards wie CD werden verletzt, Abspielprobleme billigend in Kauf genommen. Der Kunde ist zum Feind geworden, die Ware, für die er bezahlen soll, ist das, was er nicht kriegen darf. Läuft hier etwas schief?



Danke, das spricht mir aus der Seele.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (11. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*

Gebt den Softwareherstellern doch einfach keinen Grund solche Kopierschutzmechanismen einzusetzen.
Wie erreicht man dies? Ganz einfach keine Software mehr kopieren


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*

Und die Verschlüsselung der HD-Datenträger erhöht die Leistungsaufnahme jener Geräte erheblich!!

Wo eigentlich ein kleiner bis mittlerer Prozessor alleine in der Lage wäre das Material zu verarbeiten (siehe im Retro Forum, Carstens 1,4GHz Tualatin, der HD Material widergeben können soll), schaffts dank dieser verschlüsselung nichtmal ein aktueller Dualcore Prozessor mittlerer Größe ohne Hilfe...


DAS sollte man mal Greenpeace und die Grünen stecken, was hier getrieben wird, aber das interessiert sie nicht, da Kopierschutzmaßnahmen, die den Energieverbrauch erheblich erhöhen nicht "greifbar" sind wie z.B. ein Tempolimit oder sonstiger Unsinn, den die aktuell verbrechen...


SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Gebt den Softwareherstellern doch einfach keinen Grund solche Kopierschutzmechanismen einzusetzen.
> Wie erreicht man dies? Ganz einfach keine Software mehr kopieren



Die Software [highlight]Hersteller[/highlight] legen idR keinen Wert auf Kopierschutzmaßnahmen und möchten sowas nicht unbedingt implementieren, *Egosoft* sagt das sogar recht deutlich!
Deren Aussage ist, das für den Kopierschut [highlight]der Vertreiber zuständig ist[/highlight] neu Deutsch: Publisher...

Egosoft patcht auch nach einiger Zeit den Kopierschutz wieder raus, siehe X3 2.0 -> Starforce am ANfang, nüx am Ende...


----------



## SpaM_BoT (11. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Die Software [highlight]Hersteller[/highlight] legen idR keinen Wert auf Kopierschutzmaßnahmen und möchten sowas nicht unbedingt implementieren, *Egosoft* sagt das sogar recht deutlich!
> Deren Aussage ist, das für den Kopierschut [highlight]der Vertreiber zuständig ist[/highlight] neu Deutsch: Publisher...


Dann gebt halt den Vertreibern keinen Grund.
Wo liegt da das Problem? Wird eine Software nicht kopiert, brauchts auch kein Kopierschutz.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*

Dumm nur, das die Industrie immer 'nen Grund zum rumheulen und Geldmachen sucht...

Siehe die Mafia, die ja jetzt durch Abmahnungen Geld verdient...


----------



## Adrenalize (11. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Gebt den Softwareherstellern doch einfach keinen Grund solche Kopierschutzmechanismen einzusetzen.
> Wie erreicht man dies? Ganz einfach keine Software mehr kopieren


Ja, und wenn alle einfach nett zueinander sind und aufhören, zu streiten, haben wir den Weltfrieden.

Die Aussage ist zu naiv und utopisch. Es gibt auf dieser Welt Menschen in Ländern, die verdienen ihren kargen Lebensinhalt mit der Herstellung und dem Verkauf von illegalen Kopien. Und auch bei uns in den reichen Ländern kommt man wohl nicht dagegen an. Man schafft es ja nicht mal, erwachsene Menschen zu überzeugen, nicht mit 60-70 durch ne 30er-Zone zu brettern. Wie willst du da Jugendliche (ich nehme mal an die Masse der Filesharer ist jüngeren Semesters) dazu bringen, artig zu sein und nicht zu kopieren?

Drakonische Geldstrafen in Einzelfällen wie im Moment? Frag mal den öffentlichen Nahverkehr, wie gut das bei Schwarzfahrern funktioniert.


----------



## STSLeon (11. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*

Ich weiß es noch ich hab damals 15€ für die Uncut-Version von Half Life bezahlt über einen Kumpel die Kopie bekommen, aber es war damals wesentlich schwerer an diverse Kopieen zu kommen. Da mußte man einen mit Brenner kennen und einen mit dem Spiel und dann auch noch nen No-CD Crack besorgen können. Aber auch schon damals wollte man nichts für Spiele zahlen und durch die rasante Ausbreitung von DSL sowie diverser Tauschbörsen und Filehostern ist die ganze Sache in erschreckende Dimensionen geschossen. 

Und irgendwie gerate ich auch hin und wieder in Versuchung mir über das Internet ein Spiel zu beschaffen, aktuelles Beispiel ist Stalker CS (Videothek hat es leider nicht). Ich wäre durchaus bereit die 40€ zu bezahlten, aber dann muss ich auch sicher sein, dass es auf Anhieb bei mir in ansprechender Qualität (nach Systemanforderungen) läuft. Solange ich aber davon lese wie verbuggt dieses Spiel auf den Markt gelandet ist sehe ich von einem Kauf definitiv ab, weil ich es nicht einsehe für Unfähigkeit Geld zu bezahlen. Vielleicht würde manchmal eine Demo einfach helfen, weil runterladen will ich dann doch nicht 

Wenn sich ein Hersteller mit Onlineaktivierungen absichern will, dann habe ich damit überhaupt kein Problem, ist für mich also kein Grund ein Spiel nicht zu kaufen,  solange es fehlerfrei funktioniert. Dann erwarte ich aber Software die Problemlos funktionert, wie z.B. Bioshock, HL², CoD 4 und kein Spiel was mich mit Bluescreens und Alpha Bugs in den Wahnsinn schickt.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (11. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Dumm nur, das die Industrie immer 'nen Grund zum rumheulen und Geldmachen sucht...
> 
> Siehe die Mafia, die ja jetzt durch Abmahnungen Geld verdient...


Und wieder kann ich nur sagen, gebt denen doch keinen Grund zum rumheulen oder Geld machen, oder der "Mafia" Geld mit Abmahnungen zu verdienen.
Ihr schafft euch diese Probleme nur selber, indem ihr Software kopiert, diese zum Download bereitstellt und kopierte Software selber downloadet.
Würdet ihr das alles nicht tun, dann gäbe es auch keinen Grund mehr einen Kopierschutz einzusetzen, keine "Mafia" könnte mit Abmahnungen Geld verdienen und selbst die "Industrie" könnte noch so lange rumheulen und Gründe suchen wie sie will.


----------



## Lexx (11. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*

Solange nur Freaks und Illuminierte "kopiert" haben, war das der Industrie egal..
Immerhin hat das einem von uns so geliebten Unternehmen die "Weltherrschaft" gebracht.
Sogar Schnittmuster und Vorlagen für Strick- und Nähmaschinen werden kopiert.

Nur seitdem auch der dümmste und unfähigste aller Benutzer darauf Zugriff hat, 
seit dem wirds ernst.. aus Spass wurde ernst.

Bei Titel wie zB. von diesem Thread denke ich mir immer:
so eine Sauerei auch, daß der auch sein Auto/seine Wohnung abgeschlossen hat.. 
da muß ich dem doch glatt die Türe aufbrechen.. und nehmen was nicht mir gehört/nicht für mich bestimmt ist..

.. hat sicherlich auch mit der Gier unserer Gesellschaft zu tun.. haben wollen.. haben wollen..
nur des haben wollens willen.. bedenklich sowas..

Und übrigens: das ist der Untergang unserer Kultur..


----------



## emmaspapa (11. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*

Ich finde es ja ganz interessant hier mitzulesen, aber das hier einige so aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern und die eigenen gecrackten Kopien zugeben ist doch ein wenig grenzwertig. Bitte nicht noch weiter ausführen oder andeuten wo und wie man an die Software kommt, sonst müssen wir hier doch noch dicht machen  .


----------



## STSLeon (11. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*

Aber in dem klick mich Thread gab es keine Ermahnung


----------



## Lexx (11. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*

.. gerade HIER (und PCG) finde ich das Grund genug für einen lebenslangen Ausschluß aus der "Community"..
Da sollten die Damen und Herren Moderatoren knallhart sein..

Emmaspapa: oder meintest du etwa mich..  ?!?


----------



## Adrenalize (11. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*



Lexx schrieb:


> Bei Titel wie zB. von diesem Thread denke ich mir immer:
> so eine Sauerei auch, daß der auch sein Auto/seine Wohnung abgeschlossen hat..
> da muß ich dem doch glatt die Türe aufbrechen.. und nehemn was nicht mir gehört/für mich bestimmt ist..


Da liegt einer der Hasen im Pfeffer. Wenn man bei jemandem das Auto knackt, in die Wohnung einbricht, ihn ausraubt etc. dann ist das physisch, direkt, persönlich. Dementsprechend hoch ist die Hemmschwelle, auch in Anbetracht der Strafen, aber trotzdem machen es wohl genug Leute  laut Zeitung und Nachrichten. Noch extremer wären Mord und Totschlag, passieren aber auch zu häufig.

Dem gegenüber nun Filesharing und Downloads aus illegalen Quellen. das ist nicht physisch, nicht persönlich, nicht direkt. Man hat kein konkretes Opfer, bestenfalls eine Firma als abstraktes Gebilde. Man muss keine Tür aufbrechen, keine körperlichen Schranken überwinden. prozesstechnisch kann so ein Download weniger komplex sein als das Checken der Emails.
Da ist es doch irgendwie verständlich, dass die Hemmschwelle viel niedriger liegt, oder?

Die Rechteinhaber sprechen gerne von "Raub", aber ist das korrekt?


> Raub: Die Wegnahme einer fremden beweglichen Sache *durch Gewalt gegen eine Person oder unter Androhung einer gegenwärtigen Gefahr für Leib und Leben* mit der Absicht, die Sache sich oder einem Dritten rechtswidrig zuzueignen (§ 249 StGB)


Wo ist da die Gewalt, wessen Leben bedroht der Start des torrentclients oder der Mausklick auf eine MP3-Datei?

Ich denke es ist pausibel, anzunehmen, dass auf Grund dieser fehlenden Verhältnismäßigkeit so ein Download weniger schlimm wahrgenommen wird als z.b. Schwarzfahren im Bus.


----------



## Lexx (11. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*



STSLeon schrieb:


> Aber in dem klick mich Thread gab es keine Ermahnung


Schade eigentlich..
Sollte man jemanden (die Distributoren und Hersteller) drauf hinweisen..
Dann könnten die über eine Anzeige/Verfahren seine IP erheben lassen.
Ein "kleiner" Auszug.. unter "Bagatelle" fällt DAS nicht mehr.. 

Aber ich bin halt keine Petze, müssens schon selber drauf kommen..

Hmm.. ein gutes hat der radikale Islam doch an sich: 
solchen "Lausbuben" wird eine Hand abgehackt..


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (11. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*

Ich möchte keine Anleitung zum Kopieren geben.
Ich möchte auch keinen ermutigen.
Im Gegenteil, seit einiger Zeit sehe ich das mit den Raubkopien auch kritisch.
Und Frage mich, warum dem gewillten Käufer Steine in den Weg gelegt werden, wie zB mit nur 3 Installationen.

Mich interessieren mehr die Gründe.

Und wie gesagt: Wer wirklich keine einzige Kopie hat, werfe den ersten Stein @Lexx, emmaspapa


----------



## Lexx (11. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*

Ich werfe auch keinen Stein.. bin ja nicht der Exekutor..
Von Massenhysterie a la Handgruss oder Steinwurf, dazu bin ich viel zu abgeklärt..

Und die Gründe sind denke ich mittlerweile allgemein bekannt..


----------



## Adrenalize (11. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Und Frage mich, warum dem gewillten Käufer Steine in den Weg gelegt werden, wie z.B mit nur 3 Installationen.


Wie gesagt, der Kunde ist zum Feind geworden. Am Anfang der Verbreitungskette steht ja meist ein Crackerteam, das sich den Titel wohl kauft und dann eben knackt. In seltenen Fällen wohl auch Vorabversionen, aber ich schätze das meiste sind ganz normale Retails. Läden werden ja einige Tage vor Verkaufsstart beliefert, un manchmal wandern einzelne Exemplare schon vorab über die Ladentheke.

Kopierschutzmaßnahmen zielen immer darauf ab, den Käufer vom Kopieren abzuhalten. Technisch haben sie aber ein großes Problem: Inhalte anzeigen und Inhalte sichern sind gegenläufige Ziele, der perfekte Schutz ist schlicht, den Zugriff komplett zu verhindern, aber dann kann man das Produkt ja nicht verkaufen. Wenn der Zugriff aber eingeschränkt möglich ist, gibt es durch Reverse Engineering eigentlich immer Mittel und Wege, die Inhalte komplett zu "entfesseln".
Und natürlich sind Kopierschutz-Elemente auch nicht perfekt, faux-pas wie beim DVD-Kopierschutz oder beim Start der PayTV-Verschlüsselung passieren und machen ganze Produktgenerationen angreifbar durch ihre Implementierungsfehler.


----------



## emmaspapa (11. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*



Lexx schrieb:


> .. gerade HIER (und PCG) finde ich das Grund genug für einen lebenslangen Ausschluß aus der "Community"..
> Da sollten die Damen und Herren Moderatoren knallhart sein..
> 
> Emmaspapa: oder meintest du etwa mich..  ?!?


 
Habe ich jemanden angesprochen  . Habe ich jemanden direkt ermahnt oder Punkte verteilt


----------



## d00mfreak (11. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*

Meine Meinung zum Thema (und btw auch meine Vorgehensweise): kauft solche Spiele nicht, *kopiert sie dann aber auch nicht*. Es sei denn, ihr wollt dann auf diesen tollen Statistiken auftauchen, welche den Einsatz von Kopierschutz-Techniken untermauern.


----------



## emmaspapa (11. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*



d00mfreak schrieb:


> Meine Meinung zum Thema (und btw auch meine Vorgehensweise): kauft solche Spiele nicht, *kopiert sie dann aber auch nicht*. Es sei denn, ihr wollt dann auf diesen tollen Statistiken auftauchen, welche den Einsatz von Kopierschutz-Techniken untermauern.


 
Und vor allem, brüstet Euch nicht damit in öffentlichen Foren


----------



## Lexx (11. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*



emmaspapa schrieb:


> Habe ich jemanden angesprochen  . Habe ich jemanden direkt ermahnt oder Punkte verteilt


Nein..


----------



## STSLeon (11. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*



emmaspapa schrieb:


> Und vor allem, brüstet Euch nicht damit in öffentlichen Foren



das finde ich ja so seltsam, hier wird erwähnt, dass man No-CDs Cracks verwendet um sich nicht den Maximalinstallationen unterwerfen zu müssen und dann heißt wir würden uns damit brüsten aber in einem anderen Thread darf man damit prahlen komplette Spiele zu ziehen (per Screenshot) und da wird nicht mal das Bild rausgenommen??

Edit: Ich seh es grade da hat ein Mod zugeschlagen und alles rausgenommen. Da hab ich gepennt und nicht mehr nachgesehen. Sorry


----------



## emmaspapa (11. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*



STSLeon schrieb:


> das finde ich ja so seltsam, hier wird erwähnt, dass man No-CDs Cracks verwendet um sich nicht den Maximalinstallationen unterwerfen zu müssen und dann heißt wir würden uns damit brüsten aber in einem anderen Thread darf man damit prahlen komplette Spiele zu ziehen (per Screenshot) und da wird nicht mal das Bild rausgenommen??
> 
> Edit: Ich seh es grade da hat ein Mod zugeschlagen und alles rausgenommen. Da war ich gepennt und nicht mehr nachgesehen. Sorry



Wollte ich auch noch machen, hatte nur gerade keine Zeit. Im anderen Thread ist es halt durchgerutscht. hat wohl keiner von uns reingeschaut


----------



## STSLeon (11. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*

Eher übersehen


----------



## k-b (13. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*

Seit dieser ganze Kopierschutzquatsch (oder nun auch max. Anzahl Installationen) so überhand nimmt, bin ich auf die PS3 umgestiegen.

Da macht es echt noch Spass sich die Spiele zu kaufen. Man kauft sich etwas, legt es ein und es Funktioniert. Patches kommen automatisch, das Spiel ruckelt nicht .. aufm Sofa ists bequemer 

Aber es hat sich auch mein Geschmack geändert. Stehe eher auf so Innovationen wie Little Big Planet oder die Guitar Heros als wie die 100te Ego oder Strategieauflage. Dafür bin ich wohl einfach schon zu lange dabei  Seit Deus Ex kam eh kein guter Shooter mehr!


----------



## Wv1988 (13. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*

Ich finde dieses Thema sehr interessant, gebe deswegen mal meinen senf dazu ab. Ich empfinde diesen Kopierschutz mist teilweise wirklich schon als "Zwang zum Raubkopieren". Ein Beispiel sind diese blöden online aktivierungen wie bei Mass Effect oder Bioshock. Wenn zum Beispiel ein ehrlicher Käufer es sich kauft kann es passieren(was ja auch grad am releasetag so war) das der server überlasstet ist und man sein Spiel nicht aktivieren kann. Der Punkt ist aber das einer wo sich das Spiel runterladet den schutz innerhalb von einigen wenigen minuten problemlos umgehen kann obwohl er dafür nichts gezahlt hat.Ist das fair? Ich denke bestimmt nicht. Oder die tollen starforce 3 spiele die trotz original cd anzeigen bitte richtige cd einlegen. Ist doch einfach schei**e das ich mich mit sowas rumschlagen muss obwohl ich 50 euro investiert habe. Und die, die es sich runterladen und nix zahlen haben kein stress mit solchen sachen. Deswegen denke ich die Hersteller sollten darauf achten einen einfachen aber effektiven Kopierschutz zu entwickeln oder sie lassen es ganz, da freut sich auch der ehrliche käufer darüber.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (14. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*

Das mit dem Kopierschutz:

Ich hab Stalker gekauft, installiert und nach ein paar Mal war die DVD nicht mehr ganz taufrisch und nur nach längerem Hinarbeiten konnte der Kopierschutz das Original erkennen.

Gut, das Spiel hat mir nicht gefallen, also verottets im Schrank.

Spellforce 2 war unspielbar, das Original wurde vom Kopierschutz nicht erkannt, und nach 2 Patches konnte man es erst anfangen zu spielen. Abstürze und alles mögliche haben den Spielfluß getrübt. Sims2 und der ganze "Müll" liefen trotzdem bestens.

Wenn ein Kopierschutz mehr Ärger verursacht, als er irgendwie nutzen könnte, dann läuft doch was falsch?
Warum muss die DVD dauernd beim starten abgenutzt werden?
Wieso kann man nicht nur bein installieren auf Originale prüfen?

Ein gutes Spiel wird auch gekauft, aber bei 50€ überlege ich mir ganz genau, ob mir das Spiel gefällt, oder das Risiko zu hoch ist, dass es mir nciht gefällt.

Wenn ich ein Spiel kaufe, will ich es besitzen, so oft installieren wie ich will, und auch auf Rechnern ohne Internet. Hellgate habe ich nicht gekauft/geladen, sondern gemieden.
Es gibt schon genug Programme, die I.T. spielen und telephonieren.

Ich möchte fehlerfreie Ware, mit der ich machen kann, was ich will. Und das zu humanen Preisen.
50€ ist zu viel pro Spiel für mich, da kauf ich mir das Spiel halt nicht, und investiere es da, wo es für mich mehr Sinn macht...


----------



## k-b (14. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein Spiel kaufe, will ich es besitzen, so oft installieren wie ich will, und auch auf Rechnern ohne Internet. Hellgate habe ich nicht gekauft/geladen, sondern gemieden.
> Es gibt schon genug Programme, die I.T. spielen und telephonieren.


Du besitzt nicht das Spiel. Niemand besitzt die Software, wenn er ein Programm oder ein Spiel kauft. Genau genommen gehört die Software immer noch dem Hersteller (der dafür Millionen gezahlt hat). Man kauft lediglich eine Lizenz um die Software zu benutzen. Wenn du wirklich das Spiel besitzen willst, wird das ein Unterfangen das ein normaler Bürger sich nicht leisten kann


----------



## d00mfreak (14. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*



k-b schrieb:


> Du besitzt nicht das Spiel. Niemand besitzt die Software, wenn er ein Programm oder ein Spiel kauft. Genau genommen gehört die Software immer noch dem Hersteller (der dafür Millionen gezahlt hat). Man kauft lediglich eine Lizenz um die Software zu benutzen. Wenn du wirklich das Spiel besitzen willst, wird das ein Unterfangen das ein normaler Bürger sich nicht leisten kann



Jo, im Endeffekt besitzt man nur den Datenträger, auf dem das Spiel gespeichert ist, sowie das Material, aus dem die Mitbringsel wie Handbuch und Verpackung besteht. Wenn man ein Spiel kauft, kauft man nach den gängigen EULAs nur die Erlaubnis, dieses zu spielen.


----------



## maGic (14. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*

Man freut sowieso, dass sch***-STeam abschaffen.

Bioschock hab ich durchgespielt, aufgrund Steam ist  Bioschock nur ein Raubkopie. 

*Soll ich wegen Steam ins Gefangnisse gehen?*

Ich kaufe meist orginal-Spiele. Fast alle hat keine Internetzwang

außer Sch**** Lost planet


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*



k-b schrieb:


> Seit dieser ganze Kopierschutzquatsch (oder nun auch max. Anzahl Installationen) so überhand nimmt, bin ich auf die PS3 umgestiegen.


 
Daran denke ich auch schon.
Es nervt deshalb auch, dass man ein Spiel nicht immer mit der maximal möglichen Grafikeinstellung spielen kann, zuvor heißt es, aufrüsten.



k-b schrieb:


> Da macht es echt noch Spass sich die Spiele zu kaufen. Man kauft sich etwas, legt es ein und es Funktioniert. Patches kommen automatisch, das Spiel ruckelt nicht .. aufm Sofa ists bequemer


 
Kann ich nachvollziehen, wenn ich beim PC erst auf Patches warten muss, bevor ich spielen kann, dann bin ich mehr als gefrustet.
Des Weiteren stört es mich auch, dass die guten Titel (für mich zumindest) immer zur gleichen Zeit auf den Markt kommen. Ich kaufe höchstens ein Spiel in zwei Monaten und dann wiege ich genau ab, was sich lohnt. Meist warte ich auch noch etwas, bis ich weiß, ob es auch wirklich läuft oder Ärger verursacht.
CoD4 habe ich mir gleich gegönnt und es hat sich gelohnt, keine Bugs, klasse Spiel, erste Sahne. 
Alle Spiele, die mich zur Registrierung zwingen oder sonst wie eingeschränkt, werden von mir gemieden.

Ich denke schon darüber nach, mir eine X-Box zu holen.
Meine Frau würde gerne eine Wii haben.


----------



## k-b (14. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich denke schon darüber nach, mir eine X-Box zu holen.
> Meine Frau würde gerne eine Wii haben.


Dann einigt euch doch auf die PS3! 
Dann hat keiner das was er wollte 

Die Wii wird überbewertet. Nur wegen Wii Sports und wii Fit wird die so gehyped... der Rest (und das sage ich aus erfahrung, weil meine freundin hat eine) sind nur Kinderspiele  die in der *GENAU* gleichen Version wie die Ps2-Version von dem jeweiligen Spiel raus kommen. 
Bis auf die paar Bewegungssensordinger und Mariokart (also insgesamt so 3, 4 Spiele) hat die Wii keine exklusivtitel sondern alles nur PS2-Portierungen .. ^^


----------



## STSLeon (14. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*

Ja ich hab die Konsolenvorzüge auch grade mal wieder erlebt. Hab mir aus der Videothek Battlefield Bad Company ausgeliehen, eingelegt, ersten Patch in 20 sec gezogen und dann gespielt. Das ist schon ein gewisser Luxus. Aber ich liebe einfach Maus und Tastatursteuerung und will nicht zahlen müssen für Onlinegaming...


----------



## k-b (14. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*

Onlinegaming ist bei der PS3 inklusive  Da zahlst nix. Nur für Extra-Inhalte


----------



## STSLeon (14. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*

Der einzige Grund eine PS3 zu kaufen wäre für mich Metal Gear Solid. Da den letzten Teil nochmal voll genießen, das wäre es. Aber die X-Box 360 hab ich jetzt schon 2 Jahre und sie tut mir einfach nicht den Gefallen abzurauchen


----------



## k-b (14. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*

Viel schenken die beiden sich eh nicht. Bis vielleicht auf die Hardware, Multimediamöglichkeiten, Spieletitel und das BD-Laufwerk von der PS3


----------



## p1t (14. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*

Ich kaufe mir meine Computerspiele grundsätzlich. Runterladen kommt für mich auch aus praktischen Gründen schon nicht in Frage, da ich auf dem Land wohne und nur DSL Light bekommen kann (zum Glück wenigstens das). Trotzdem regen mich die Kopierschütze auf. Was ist z.B. wenn ich Mass Effect spielen will und mein Internet funktioniert gerade nicht? Oder was ich auch schon hatte, ich hab mir Crysis gekauft, habs installiert und wollte es dann spielen. Denkste! Hab ne Fehlermeldung bekommen "Konflikt mit Emulationssoftware", obwohl ich kein derartiges Programm installiert habe/hatte!

Und was ich auch immer wieder nervig finde ist die Tatsache, dass ich mir eine Anti-Raubkopierer-Werbung angucken muss wenn ich mir eine gekaufte (!) DVD angucken will!


----------



## k-b (14. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*

Stimmt - das sollten lieber die Releasegroups ihren Filmen drauf machen ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*



k-b schrieb:


> Die Wii wird überbewertet. Nur wegen Wii Sports und wii Fit wird die so gehyped... der Rest (und das sage ich aus erfahrung, weil meine freundin hat eine) sind nur Kinderspiele die in der *GENAU* gleichen Version wie die Ps2-Version von dem jeweiligen Spiel raus kommen.
> Bis auf die paar Bewegungssensordinger und Mariokart (also insgesamt so 3, 4 Spiele) hat die Wii keine exklusivtitel sondern alles nur PS2-Portierungen .. ^^


 
Das habe ich versucht ihr zu erklären, aber es bringt nichts.
Genauso gut könnte ich ihr vorschlagen, welche Schuhe sie kaufen sollte. 

Bei Ego-Shootern würde ich die Maus sehr vermissen, da kann eine Konsole nicht mithalten, aber bei Rennspielen ist's egal.
Die PS3 wird doch nur für das Blue Ray Laufwerk gehypt.
Der Rest ist doch schon wieder 2 Jahre alt und damit antike Hardware.


----------



## k-b (14. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die PS3 wird doch nur für das Blue Ray Laufwerk gehypt.


 Ach das hab ich noch nicht mal benutzt. Ist auch ansonsten ein Spitzengerät. Video / MP3 oder Bilder per upnp-Server aus dem lokalen Netzwerk .. drahtlos per wlan an die PS3.


Shooter: Spiel ich irgendwie gar nicht mehr, von daher vermiss ich den PC nicht schmerzlich. Den bräuchte ich nur wieder für Deus Ex 3 .. aber selbst das kommt ja wohl für die ps3 raus


----------



## DOTL (14. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*



k-b schrieb:


> Die Wii wird überbewertet. Nur wegen Wii Sports und wii Fit wird die so gehyped... der Rest (und das sage ich aus erfahrung, weil meine freundin hat eine) sind nur Kinderspiele die in der *GENAU* gleichen Version wie die Ps2-Version von dem jeweiligen Spiel raus kommen.
> Bis auf die paar Bewegungssensordinger und Mariokart (also insgesamt so 3, 4 Spiele) hat die Wii keine exklusivtitel sondern alles nur PS2-Portierungen .. ^^


 
Nun, die Wii stellt durchaus eine Innovation dar. Die Möglichkeit freier und interaktiver zu agieren kam offenbar sehr positiv an und hat auch etwas ältere Kunden überzeugt sich eine Wii anzuschaffen. Im Spiegel habe ich mal einen interessanten Artikel gelesen, wo das Ding mittlerweile eingesetzt wird. Selbst in manchen Altenheimen kannst du die Wii finden, mit dem Ziel, dass sich die älteren Menschen etwas mehr bewegen und auch eine andere Art von Gesellschaftssport kennenlernen.

Letztlich hat die Wii gezeigt, dass darin durchaus Potenzial besteht. Zum einen weil es auch eine Abkehr von bisherigen Möglichkeiten und Anwendungen darstellt. Man braucht nicht nur ein Lenkrad oder Gamepad wie bei der PSx sondern kann ein Surfbrett und was weiß ich alles nutzen. Das stellt eben auch einen Reiz.

Klar, Sony will mit der Playstation auch BluRay vermarkten. Selbiges gilt für deren Notebooks, die ziemlich schnell BluRay Laufwerke boten. Ob man das braucht muss jeder für sich entscheiden.

Allerdings, kann es sein, dass wir hier mächtig vom Thema abgekommen sind?


----------



## DOTL (14. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*

Zum Thema:

Habt ihr das zu Spore mitbekommen?
Bis jetzt sind bei Amazon.com über 1200 negative Bewertungen eingegangen (1 oder 2 Punkte). Viele haben das Spiel ansich zwar als positiv dargestellt haben aber wegen des Kopierschutzes gehörige Abstriche gemacht. Die Netzwelt hat diesem Thema auch einen interessanten Artikel gewidmet.


----------



## k-b (14. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*

Ja. Und EAs Reaktion darauf war, den Schutz jetzt auch bei weiteren Spielen anzuwenden


----------



## mikee (14. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*

Ehrlich gesagt macht mir das Thema auch Sorgen.
Das wird vielleicht so enden, das jedes Game um es zu starten 
auf der Herstellerseite geprüft wird und dann für den Start aktiviert.
Offline koennte man dadurch nichts mehr starten.
Z.B.Steam ist für mich ein riesen ärger.
Weil Steam die Updates erzwingt läuft mein Simulator nur kurze Zeit.
Da seine Software auch jedesmal nachgeupdatet werden muss.
Und dann muss ich im Internet lesen, das man den Steam Hacken kann und dann erst recht alles kostenlos erhältlich.
Da wird dem Käufer grausame Nutzungs bedingungen aufgezwungen,
wie Update-zwang,internet-zwang,und erreicht eigentlich trotzdem 
keine Handelssicherheit.

Oder das I-Phone wo man das Abo soquasi aufgezwungen bekommt,
weil die Firmware nur den einen Anbieter erlaubt.
Da ist man ja zum Unlocken gezwungen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*



DOTL schrieb:


> Zum Thema:
> 
> Habt ihr das zu Spore mitbekommen?
> Bis jetzt sind bei Amazon.com über 1200 negative Bewertungen eingegangen (1 oder 2 Punkte). Viele haben das Spiel ansich zwar als positiv dargestellt haben aber wegen des Kopierschutzes gehörige Abstriche gemacht. Die Netzwelt hat diesem Thema auch einen interessanten Artikel gewidmet.



Sowas muss auch sein, auch Gerichtsverfahren gegen die Hersteller von solchem Mist tun solangsam mal echt not.

Sind in D aber nicht einfach, da der Streitwert gering bis nicht vorhanden ist...


----------



## k-b (14. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Sowas muss auch sein, auch Gerichtsverfahren gegen die Hersteller von solchem Mist tun solangsam mal echt not.


Du willst jemand verklagen, weil er dir ein Produkt das du dir freiwillig kaufen willst nicht nach deinem Wunsch ist? 

Oder meinst du den Hersteller von einem Kopierschutz? Das ist ja noch kurioser.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*

Ich meine, das ich jemanden verklage, weil ich sein Produkt aufgrund des Kopierschutzes, nicht nutzen kann bzw gezwungen bin, das Programm zu verändern.

Eigentlich sollte die aktuelle SecureROM Version nicht unbedingt mit deutschem Recht vereinbar sein...


----------



## DOTL (15. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*

Ist es dann nicht besser das Produkt nicht zu kaufen und dementsprechend darauf zu verzichten bevor man von einem Hersteller zu irgendetwas "genötigt" wird?

Andererseits finde ich solche Kundenreationen, wie man sie bei Amazon sehen kann, auch nicht verkehrt. Auf jeden Fall zeigt es, dass viele mit damit nicht einverstanden sind und womöglich bringt das den einen oder anderen Verantwortlichen bei (hier) EA zum Überlegen. Sobald die Absatzquoten runtergehen und ein Produkt plötzlich nicht mehr gekauft wird, dann handeln Unternehmen normalerweise recht schnell und ermitteln die Problematiken.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*

Naja, das Problem ist doch, wenn mans nicht kauft, heult der Hersteller wieder rum, weil das Spiel ja soo viel illegal kopiert wurde und die Welt ja soo böse ist...

Solche Kundenreaktionen wie bei Amazon sind mehr als nötig, nicht nur bei Spore auch schon bei Bioshock oder Mass Effect hätte es not getan, das sind aber eher Spiele für Freaks, Spore nicht.

Und ein Verfahren gegen den Hersteller wg. des Kopierschutzes tut solangsam echt mal not!
Ich wundere mich sowieso, dass EA oder sonstwer noch nicht verklagt wurden...


----------



## k-b (15. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich sowieso, dass EA oder sonstwer noch nicht verklagt wurden...


 Weil dich niemand zwingt das Spiel zu kaufen. Wahrscheinlich steht es sogar schon auf der Packung drauf, dass es diesen und jenen Kopierschutz hat. Damit ist das rechtlich einwandfrei, denn du kaufst eine Lizenz des Spieles nach ihren regeln.

Wen willst du als nächstes verklagen? Rockstar weil GTA4 nicht nach deinem Geschmack ist? Weil es zu spät für PC kam? Bleib mal realistisch..


----------



## Pokerclock (15. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*

Ich frage mich weswegen man EA verklagen sollte. Das Ergebnis einer Klage soll ja wohl die Unterlassung von Kopierschutzmechanismen sein.

Auf der Packung steht afaik nur das "dieses Produkt durch technische Schutzmaßnahmen kopiergeschützt" ist. Es steht nichts davon, dass die "Nutzungslizenz" nur dreimal installiert werden darf.

Auf meiner Bioshock Packung steht dann noch, dass man einer Internetverbindung zur Aktivierung benötigt. Es steht aber auch hier nicht, dass es nur dreimal aktiviert werden kann.

Man könnte EA also nur auffordern auch auf der Packung kenntlich zu machen, dass nur dreimal installiert werden kann und danach eine telefonische Aktivierung notwendig ist.

Und genau da liegt die Krux bei der Sache. Nach dem dritten Mal ist ja nicht Schluss, es muss nur eben irgendwo angerufen werden. So etwas ist bei höherwertiger Software ohnehin ganz normal.

Der Kopierschutz müsste die Eigenschaften des Produktes erheblich beeinflussen damit man erfolgreich dagegen klagen kann und das tut er leider nicht.


----------



## Adrenalize (15. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*

Ich hatte irgendwo in ner Newsmeldung gelesen, dass Spore wohl zeitgleich mit dem Verkaufsstart schon als Warez im Netz war. Wenn das stimmt, hat sich der Kopierschutz mal wieder gelohnt...


----------



## STSLeon (15. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*

4 Tage vorher angeblich schon, sogar mit angeblich funktionierendem Crack....

Aber bei Spore ist das egal, die Käufer sind nicht die typischen Sauger die sich Zeugs ziehen sondern Familien und Casualgamer. Von daher ist es ärgerlich, wenn man ein Spiel für die Familie kauft und dann nur Probleme mit dem Kopierschutz hat


----------



## emmaspapa (15. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Und genau da liegt die Krux bei der Sache. Nach dem dritten Mal ist ja nicht Schluss, es muss nur eben irgendwo angerufen werden. So etwas ist bei höherwertiger Software ohnehin ganz normal.


 
Ich verstehe auch nicht warum sich einige so aufregen. Bei MS Vista muss ich schon seit längerem bei der Hotline anrufen. Na und, die Telefonnummer ist kostenlos und die Callcentermitarbeiter sind nett und freundlich. Anders würde es aussehen wenn das eine 0180/0900 Telefonnummer wäre, damit hätte ich durchaus ein Problem und das wäre vermutlich auch ein Angriffspunkt für eine Klage. Wie sieht es denn bei Spore aus, ist der ANruf kostenlos


----------



## SpaM_BoT (15. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*



emmaspapa schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn bei Spore aus, ist der ANruf kostenlos


Da es von EA Supportet wird:


> *09001 - 202520*
> (€ 0,25 pro Minute, nur erreichbar aus dem dt. Festnetz)
> für technische Fragen zu EA Produkten
> ----------------
> ...


Quelle: KLICK


----------



## Pokerclock (15. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*

Das zusätzliche Kosten entstehen für eine telefonische Aktivierung, ist zwingend auf der Verpackung abzudrucken oder zumindest so zu organisieren (Thema Online-Kauf), dass der Käufer über die Art und Höhe der zusätzlichen Kosten der Aktivierung VOR dem Kauf der Software Bescheid weis.

Ist dies nicht gemacht worden, könnte man allenfalls eine Klage einreichen, die als Rechtsfolge die Zahlung der Zusatzkosten (Telefonkosten) hat.

Mich würde mal interessieren was auf der Packung steht. Kann mal jemand, der das Spiel hat nachschauen?

Den Kopierschutz wird das aber nicht sonderlich aufweichen. EA wird entweder die Zusatzkosten kenntlich machen oder eine kostenlose Hotline einrichten.


----------



## alkirk (16. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*

Zwischen drin hab ich hier mal gelesen, das jemand das Risiko zu hoch ist Geld für ein neues Spiel auszugeben, ohne zu wissen ob es Ihm gefällt. Dafür gibt es doch eine einfache Lösung. Geh in die Videothek und leih es dir aus. Genauso mach ich es auch. So kann ich mir das Game angucken und dann entscheiden, ob es mir gefällt.

Der nächste Punkt ist doch auch, das illegale laden von Spielen ist doch kein vernüftiger Weg. Erstens geh ich immer das Risiko ein, das man mich erwischt und dazu kommt noch, die Spiele werden immer größer. Bitte was hab ich davon etliche Tage zu warten bis ich es habe? Wenn ich nur 2 Minuten zur Videothek brauche.


So und nu mal zum Thema. Was mich an diesen Kopierschutzsachen wirklich aufregt, ist der Punkt, das ich keine Möglichkeit habe mir eine Sicherheitskopie anzulegen. Ein Beispiel:
Ich habe mir vor etlichen Jahren Sims2 gekauft. Durch intensiven Gebrauch ist ein Kratzer auf die erste CD gekommen. Tja was macht man nu? Meine mich an den support zu wenden hätte mich doch eine nicht unerhebliche Menge an Geld gekostet. Mal davon abgesehen, das es die 4 CD Version ist.
Meine Lösung des Problems könnt ihr euch ja jetzt denken. 
Die Hersteller können doch nicht davon ausgehen, das man die Spiele das Leben lang eingeschweißt im Schrank zu stehen hat. Ich würde mir gern von allen meinen Spielen Kopien machen und diese nutzen.

Für meine Spiele die ich nur offline spiele, und das geb ich offen zu, hab ich noDVD Cracks drauf. Da brauch ich mir um die DVD´s einfach keine Sorgen machen, das sie kaputt gehen.

Bei BF usw. muß ich ja die DVD´s nehmen und krieg schon halb ne Anfall wenn da auch nur der kleinste Kratzer drauf ist.


Ich denke mal es ist auch keine Lösung die Installation zu beschrenken. Bedenkt man doch, das heutzutage ein ständiger wechsel von Komponenten im PC stattfindet. Diese Sache empfinde ich schon als Frechheit. Unterm Strich gesehen erwerbe ich doch beim Kauf normalerweise ein Lizenz und nicht eine Demo. ICh sehe das aber so, das es eine Demo ist. Gibt genug Spiele im Internet. die man nur 1h spielen kann, aber auch im vollen Umfang(wenn man schnell genug ist). Da soll mir doch mal einer erklären, was da nu der Unterschied ist.

PS: Noch eine kleine Aneckdote am Rande zum Thema Bioshock. Netterweise, nach der Aktivierung, lief das Spiel nicht bzw. es läuft immernoch nicht. Dank einer komischen versauten Programmierung die sich mit Vista und einen Dienst behackt. 
Aber ich nehme mal an, das kann man dem Dummen Käufer ja auch noch zumuten.
Mich wundert da schon warum immer wieder solche Fragen auftauchen, wieso den kopiert und gecrackt wird. Vielelicht sollten sich diese Herren an die eigene Nase packen und ertsmal anfangen, ihre Waren auch qualitativ hochwertig auf den Markt zu bringen. Wie heißt es so schön? EIne Hand wäscht die andere. Gutes Produkt rechtfertigt auch einen guten Preis. Beispiel Stalker, ich habs mir zum testen aus der Videothek geholt und hatte die üblichen Probleme. Ergo das DIng ist nichtmal ne 10 wert. Nichtmal die 3 Euro die ich dafür uffn Tisch gelegt hab.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (16. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*



maGic schrieb:


> Man freut sowieso, dass sch***-STeam abschaffen.
> 
> Bioschock hab ich durchgespielt, aufgrund Steam ist  Bioschock nur ein Raubkopie.
> 
> *Soll ich wegen Steam ins Gefangnisse gehen?*



Öhm, das magst Du mir mal erklären, oder?
Wenn DU Bioshock über Steam beziehst, ist es keines Wegs eine Raubkopie.
Wenn Du Spiele über Steam kaufst, droht Dir keine Gefängnisstrafe.

Oder was meinst Du?


----------



## Kreisverkehr (16. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*

@ alkirk

Ich hab keine 2 min zu irgendeiner Videothek, desweiteren will ich auch mehrere Tage das Spiel mal spielen. Dann kann ich in Ruhe mal spielen und testen.
Was bringts mir, wenn ich 40km hin und herfahre, um pro Tag 1,50€ zu zahlen?

Die Summe ist dann auch a bisl höher.
Da warte ich lieber, bisl weit billiger ist/gebraucht zu kaufen ist und muss mich dafür halt gedulden.

Etwas noch am Rande: Hab mir Company of Heroes gekauft, und was haben meine entzündeten Augen gesehen? Man braucht die DVD nicht zum starten. Habs zuerst aus Gewohnheit mit einem NoCD-Crack probiert, der wollte aber nicht. Die Originale .exe wieder rein, und gemerkt, es funzt auch ohne DVD.

DAS finde ich vorbildhaft: Kaufen, und keine Nachteile ggü. gecrackten Versionen.  Gut gemacht, THQ.


----------



## Pokerclock (25. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*

Tja jetzt ist es passiert. EA wurde verklagt.

PCGH - News: Spielerin verklagt EA auf 5 Millionen Dollar wegen Spore DRM - Spore, DRM, EA

Und zwar so, wie ich mir schon gedacht habe. Mangelnde Hinweise auf die Art und Menge der Kopierschutzmechanismen. Aber 5 Mio? Das ist nur in den USA möglich.


----------



## kompatibel (25. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*

also in meiner videothek verleihen die keine spiele mehr mit onlineaktivierung-pech gehabt.naja deswegen habe ich auch kein spore,obwohl ich es sehr intressant finde,aber 50€ sind mir einfach für sowas zu teuer.
kommen wir doch mal zur wahrheit-in so ziemlich allen foren haben die leute doch keinen arsch in der hose .erst brüllen sie alle rum das sie es sich nicht kaufen werden und ein paar wochen später  kommt dann "ich habs mir gekauft".
genau so stalker clear sky.sogar in der gamestar stand das es verbuggt ist!!
und was machen die leute "habs mir gekauft" und danach ging das geheule los.wer drm und bugverseuchte spiel kauft der signalisiert doch das es ok ist was sie mahcne

Aufwachen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! verschwendet kein geld und nerven an solche spiele.1 jahr später kann man ja mal schauen was sich in sachen patch (drm und bugs) getan hat.also finger weg oder ausleihen(wenn es geht)


----------



## Kreisverkehr (27. September 2008)

*AW: Kopierschutz - Zwang zur Illegalität?*

Das Problem ist, dass es sich immer Leute kaufen werden.
Ich habs schon erlebt, dass jemand mir nicht glauben wollte, das Spore nur 3x zum installieren geht (Also der ganze DRM-Müll).

Nachdem er dann eine Meldung zu dem Thema inklusive der Klage gelesen hatte, hat er sein gekauftes Exemplar etwas misstrauisch beäugt. Jedenfalls muss er es jetzt neu installieren, weil neuer PC.

Mal schauen, wies weitergeht..


----------

